# Thank you Patron St. Benitez



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

> A federal judge has blocked California's ammunition background check program, which had prevented nearly one in five law-abiding gun owners from purchasing ammunition because of database glitches and other record-keeping problems.


Finally a big F and U to CA lawmakers from a Constitutional Judge. This is the same judge that found forcing us to use 10 rd mags was Unconstitutional allowing us to have freedom week and buy whatever we wanted until CA sued and got an injunction.



> In a 120-page ruling, U.S. District Judge Roger T. Benitez said the state's program has been used to *"systematically prohibit or deter an untold number of law-abiding California citizen-residents from undergoing the required background checks."*
> 
> "The experiment has been tried. The casualties have been counted. California's new ammunition background check law misfires *and the Second Amendment rights of California citizens have been gravely injured*," Benitez, of the Southern District of California in San Diego.


Now if you'll excuse me I have some ammo to order.

https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article242248616.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Now if you'll excuse me I have some ammo to order.
> 
> https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article242248616.html


It's like Christmas and the Fourth of July at the same time! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy as much as you can before this decision is overturned or receives an injunction.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Buy as much as you can before this decision is overturned or receives an injunction.


I stocked up when I heard this law was in the works and have more than enough to hold me over. But I'll probably grab a little more. Can't go wrong with ammo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Get what you can now if your not already comfortable with what you have. This virus bug is going to drag out and ammo will be hard to find for a while. I get what I can every weekend here lately, although I am pretty well stocked.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I heard you gotta be really careful in Kalifornistan, . . . 

They classify anyone having more than one pistol, one shotgun, and one rifle, . . . along with more than 100 rounds of ammo as being possibly a terrorist in control of an arsenal, . . .


----------

